# home gym



## premo (Apr 28, 2011)

im thinking of building a home gym in my garage ! i alrady have some pretty good dumbells and stuff like that is pretty easy to come by, but i am thinking of buying a power rack do you think this is the most important piece of equiptment i would urchase a power rack a bench and an olympic bar so it should over me for squats deadlifts bench pull ups , am i missing anything? should i save my money


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2011)

This is what I have The smith machine has leg attachments and a preacher bench hi and low cables pec deck is was about 800.00 US 6 years ago. I have about 600 pounds in olympic plates. and a few sets dumbells 20, 30, 35, 45, 60






I was able to find a Olympic bar and 200 pounds of plates on sale at a sporting goods store. I would buy the kit because it was cheaper on sale that the plates by themselves. i could get the bar and plates for 100 bucks. (6 years ago )


----------



## x~factor (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been on that road and back. Nothing beats the equipment and atmosphere of going to a gym. You could probably survive on a basement type equipment for a few months before you get the urge or need to use other machines that you could only get at a gym (leg press, calf raise, cable machines, abdominal equipments,  etc). You would spend thousands to replicate these machines!Also, the other important thing to consider is the distractions you get when you're at home. Its not like when you get to a gym, you get there and you know you gotta do what you gotta do and then you are out. The gym environment does something to you mentally as well. You hear those plates bangin' and see others grunt those weights up and you just can't help but get in the zone. 

Personally, I would save the money for a gym membership, but that's just me.


----------



## cthulhu33 (Apr 28, 2011)

The rack is nice. But to me what stands out in that pic is your tool cabinet and compressor. VERY NICE. I feel like I am constantly in my friends garages that have those(I do as much work as possible myself and for my friends). Mechanic I assume?


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I've been on that road and back. Nothing beats the equipment and atmosphere of going to a gym. You could probably survive on a basement type equipment for a few months before you get the urge or need to use other machines that you could only get at a gym (leg press, calf raise, cable machines, abdominal equipments, etc). You would spend thousands to replicate these machines!Also, the other important thing to consider is the distractions you get when you're at home. Its not like when you get to a gym, you get there and you know you gotta do what you gotta do and then you are out. The gym environment does something to you mentally as well. You hear those plates bangin' and see others grunt those weights up and you just can't help but get in the zone.
> 
> Personally, I would save the money for a gym membership, but that's just me.


 
Very true statement.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2011)

cthulhu33 said:


> The rack is nice. But to me what stands out in that pic is your tool cabinet and compressor. VERY NICE. I feel like I am constantly in my friends garages that have those(I do as much work as possible myself and for my friends). Mechanic I assume?


 
Jack of all trades I do most all of my repairs myself. Love to work with metal and welding Etc. 

In Florida we don't have basemsnts  no storage.  Our cars haven;t seen a garage in 5 years.  I haven't built my shop yet.  But my shop in Michagan was 1100 Sq feet  with 300 of it upstairs carpeted and drywalled  nice Man cave!  

I am just a tool junkie! LOL


----------



## cthulhu33 (Apr 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Jack of all trades I do most all of my repairs myself. Love to work with metal and welding Etc.
> 
> In Florida we don't have basemsnts  no storage.  Our cars haven;t seen a garage in 5 years.  I haven't built my shop yet.  But my shop in Michagan was 1100 Sq feet  with 300 of it upstairs carpeted and drywalled  nice Man cave!
> 
> I am just a tool junkie! LOL



 I live in Michigan where we do have basements. Let me tell you, the most grief I ever get is about my basement and garage(girlfriend wants both, im sure she wants it for her shit so she can never leave),it never ends. Looks like you have a nice man space there. Hold on to it. On the cars not seeing a garage in 5yrs. I salute you man. Good job. I love getting my hands dirty, especially when it saves me money. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 28, 2011)

Man I used to love the Summers in Michigan, Just couldn't stand the other ELEVEN months of the year!


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

cthulhu33 said:


> The rack is nice.


 

This rack is nicer.


----------

